# Ford 4000 Year/Mod #?



## Colt384 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Ford 4000 3 cyl diesel, can't find the model #'s, I know where they are supposed to be but not their. Can anyone help? See attached Pic, on top of where to bolt holes are it is written K115, and below, B*02366*, but it looks like written with inscriber.
Thank You for your Help


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

K115 puzzles me, i have no idea.
B*02366* is perhaps some kind of serial number, if so the "B" may mean the tractor is made in Basildon, England UK.

Not much help from me I am afraid, hope you find the numbers and check this out for help:
FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS


----------

